
Does Google hire people without post-secondary education? - rickydam
Super good programmers right out of high school but don&#x27;t plan on going to College nor University.
======
blueberryradio
[http://www.businessinsider.com/google-hiring-non-
graduates-2...](http://www.businessinsider.com/google-hiring-non-
graduates-2013-6)

~~~
rickydam
"After years of looking at the data, Google has found that things like college
GPAs and transcripts are almost worthless in hiring. Following these
revelations, the company is hiring more and more people who never even went to
college."

